# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Chế máy in 3D từ máy photocopy

## ktshung

Thưa các bác, hôm rồi cty thanh lý cho em cái máy photocopy cũ giá 400k. Máy còn hoạt động bình thường, em nghĩ riêng bộ nguồn thôi đã đủ gia này rồi nên lấy luôn. Bác nào co kinh nghiệm cho em hỏi mình còn tận dụng thêm được thứ gì của em nó nữa ạ. Em cám ơn

----------


## myphamnguyenphung

Bác rã phụ tùng em nó bán sắt vụng chắc đủ tiền mà !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

ktshung

----------


## secondhand

Máy photo đời cổ thì có đồ chơi, đời mới đồ lì nhí có cái gì mà lấy. Giá đó rã bán ve chai ko đủ vốn rùi, minh mua 1 cái của cơ quan có 150k mà rã bán sắt vụn có 50k  :Smile:  Nếu còn hoạt động thì cứ để trước nhà tiếp tục cho nó cày  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Máy photo đời cổ thì có đồ chơi, đời mới đồ lì nhí có cái gì mà lấy. Giá đó rã bán ve chai ko đủ vốn rùi, minh mua 1 cái của cơ quan có 150k mà rã bán sắt vụn có 50k  Nếu còn hoạt động thì cứ để trước nhà tiếp tục cho nó cày


Em lấy được bộ nguồn 24V6A rất ngon. 2 con step kèm driver STK672-050, quạt 24v rất đẹp, một bộ đếm số với môt đống cáp tín hiệu ạ

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cái quạt + con motor brushless làm máy phát điện  :Big Grin:  Đám step bán cho anh em

----------


## CKD

Khung máy photo thì chẵng rỏ.. nên trước mắt bác chủ làm thế này.
- Nguồn thì dùng được là tất nhiên.
- STK672 và step motor thì tận dụng được.
- in 3D cần mấy bộ trượt, không biết là trong con photo có bộ trượt nào ko? Có thì có thể tận dụng được.

Cơ bản là phải xác định xem trên cái xác ấy cái gì có thể dùng được. Mà nó còn copy được thì tìm việc cho nó thôi.. chứ chọc ngoái vào nó chết thì tiếc ạ.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Mấy cái quạt + con motor brushless làm máy phát điện  Đám step bán cho anh em


chế máy phát điện như thế nào hả bác, vụ này em khoái lắm ạ

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mấy trò này vui & dễ mà



Cơ bản là bác nối dây motor vào bóng đèn rồi quay cốt motor, đèn sẽ sáng.
Sang hơn thì có rất nhiều project trên youtube sẽ hướng dẫn  :Wink:

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Hehe, mấy trò này vui & dễ mà
> 
> 
> 
> Cơ bản là bác nối dây motor vào bóng đèn rồi quay cốt motor, đèn sẽ sáng.
> Sang hơn thì có rất nhiều project trên youtube sẽ hướng dẫn


Cho em hỏi mình có thể cấp nguồn cho nó quay không hả bác?

----------


## Gamo

Được chứ... một số loại loại BLDC trong máy photocopy là có kèm driver luôn, chỉ cần cấp nguồn là chạy

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Được chứ... một số loại loại BLDC trong máy photocopy là có kèm driver luôn, chỉ cần cấp nguồn là chạy


Em cấp đủ kiểu mà nó ko chạy bác ạ...hehehe. cho em hỏi motor dc24v có 4 dây ra ký hiệu V+ ON HF G- thì đấu dây làm sao cho nó quay hả bác. Em cám ơn

----------


## ktshung

> Khung máy photo thì chẵng rỏ.. nên trước mắt bác chủ làm thế này.
> - Nguồn thì dùng được là tất nhiên.
> - STK672 và step motor thì tận dụng được.
> - in 3D cần mấy bộ trượt, không biết là trong con photo có bộ trượt nào ko? Có thì có thể tận dụng được.
> 
> Cơ bản là phải xác định xem trên cái xác ấy cái gì có thể dùng được. Mà nó còn copy được thì tìm việc cho nó thôi.. chứ chọc ngoái vào nó chết thì tiếc ạ.


Em phá banh rồi bác, nó chạy cà rịch cà tang nên dùng cũng chẳng làm gì, hehehe

----------


## Gamo

> Em cấp đủ kiểu mà nó ko chạy bác ạ...hehehe. cho em hỏi motor dc24v có 4 dây ra ký hiệu V+ ON HF G- thì đấu dây làm sao cho nó quay hả bác. Em cám ơn


Hehe, quên mất tiêu rồi, để bữa nào rảnh lôi ra test lại rồi nói ông

----------

ktshung

----------


## huynhbacan

Làm máy in 3d chắc cũng gần đủ đồ chơi ak, em thấy có mấy thanh trược các khai giấy, motor, driver, nguồn, có bộ kéo gương, cũng tận dụng được, còn thêm mấy cái đèn laser nữa. dây điện.cảm biến quang làm công tắc hành trình....

----------


## Thai Khang

Cho em hỏi máy photo của bác loại nào và đời mấy àh. Nếu bác rã ra rồi thì em kiếm phụ tùng thôi ák. Hi

----------


## ktshung

> Cho em hỏi máy photo của bác loại nào và đời mấy àh. Nếu bác rã ra rồi thì em kiếm phụ tùng thôi ák. Hi


Xerox Vivace 340 bạn. Linh kiện điện tử còn ngon toàn bộ bạn. Còn giàn cơ em phá banh ra chơi rồi....

----------


## Rockyboy

Máy phát điện DiY bằng step của mình

----------

Gamo, huanpt, ktshung, nhatson

----------


## anhcos

Mấy cái ống nước kia là để gắn cánh xoắn đó à bạn, làm thế này trông có vẻ nặng quá.

----------


## Thai Khang

> Xerox Vivace 340 bạn. Linh kiện điện tử còn ngon toàn bộ bạn. Còn giàn cơ em phá banh ra chơi rồi....


Cái cụm motor hộp số xoay ống mực còn nguyên không bác, với lại mấy cây ram.

----------


## ktshung

> Cái cụm motor hộp số xoay ống mực còn nguyên không bác, với lại mấy cây ram.


em tháo banh rồi bác, nhưng cần thì ráp được. Còn RAM thì ko thấy, hehehe

----------


## Thai Khang

> em tháo banh rồi bác, nhưng cần thì ráp được. Còn RAM thì ko thấy, hehehe


Vậy thôi để em tìm con máy khác vậy. Cảm ơn bác đã nhiet tinh nhé.  Hi

----------


## forsaken

> Làm máy in 3d chắc cũng gần đủ đồ chơi ak, em thấy có mấy thanh trược các khai giấy, motor, driver, nguồn, có bộ kéo gương, cũng tận dụng được, còn thêm mấy cái đèn laser nữa. dây điện.cảm biến quang làm công tắc hành trình....


Em có con Sharp 3025 ko biết chế thành máy 3D thì lấy đc gì bác ơi

----------


## 0978609286

sáng tạo quá, nhìn lại thấy kích thích

----------


## ktshung

Báo cáo các bác em đã làm xong, tuy nhiên driver máy in em không dùng được vì kết nối vào sản phẩm in ra nó cứ bị đổ về một phía như cái thớt trên em đã trình bày, cuối cùng phải dùng A4988 ngon bổ rẻ ạ

----------

CKD

----------


## ktshung

thêm ít hình ảnh của em nó đây ạ

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## Xanh Xanh

> thêm ít hình ảnh của em nó đây ạ


Nhìn công phu quá, độ con này tốn nhiều tiền ko bác?

----------


## ktshung

> Nhìn công phu quá, độ con này tốn nhiều tiền ko bác?


Tiền thì ít bác ạ, nhưng công thì nhiều

----------


## Huynh Nguyen

Bác nào có con máy Photocopy như vầy hay Có con Photocopy nào hàng Ve Chai bán lại em làm 3D Printer nhé 
Số điện thoại của em : 0906-600-950

----------

